# Anal Colposcopy with biopsy



## janlw75 (Oct 8, 2010)

If an anal colposcopy with biospy is performed do you bill 56821 (vulvar colposcopy w/biopsy) or just 11100 (biopsy of skin)?


----------



## cmcgarry (Oct 8, 2010)

A colposcope is used to visualize the vulva, vagina and cervix, not the anus.  For the anus, you would use the anascope codes; anoscopy with biopsy is 46606.


----------

